# Anonimo bracelet



## velozo155 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello,
Is $800 the going rate for a new Anonimo bracelet? I was quoted this price, so I thought I would ask here also.
Thanks,
Dean


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)

velozo155 said:


> Hello,
> Is $800 the going rate for a new Anonimo bracelet? I was quoted this price, so I thought I would ask here also.
> Thanks,
> Dean


Here is a link to the Anonimo price list. Bracelets are at the bottom.

http://www.anonimousa.com/price_lists.html


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

jcoat007 said:


> Here is a link to the Anonimo price list. Bracelets are at the bottom.
> 
> http://www.anonimousa.com/price_lists.html


Tell you this, it is worth every cent. It is the best bracelet out there IMO. very manly...


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)

The bracelet is pretty stellar. I have a professionale on a bracelet and it is certainly manly. The thing that I think is so cool about the bracelet is how it incorporates the same finishes as those on the watch. The sides of the bracelet are polished and the links are both brushed and satinated. The watch has all three of those finishes in different parts of the case, bezel etc.... 

This is not something that is readily apparent with a quick glance.


----------



## Redsnake (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll agree w/what everyone already said. It's a fantastic bracelet... one of the best I've ever worn.

The only caveat is I wish the double-screw pins were easier to remove so I could actually change the bracelet on my Polluce... :-(


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

+1 on that Redsnake....In addition, wish it had a fliplock clasp and and additional micro adjustment.

Mike


----------



## velozo155 (Oct 5, 2007)

$800 is too hefty for me to justify right now. I'd rather find one used from the forum if possible. I was given a lead to a guy in PA that has them for $650.00, but it's contingent on whether the bracelet fits the watch head per his agreement with Anonimo. I dont' care if there are minute clearance issues that will need slight modification. That can be handled here. I just want the bracelet. At this point, I may end up giving up the watch. It's really not worth it for me if it doesn't have the bracelet. I didn't think this was going to be such a pain.


----------



## velozo155 (Oct 5, 2007)

BTW, thanks for all the replies, fellas!


----------



## velozo155 (Oct 5, 2007)

Went with a couple straps from some strapmakers here on WUS:


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice options, I love thicker straps.

ENjoy it !!!


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

velozo155 said:


> Hello,
> Is $800 the going rate for a new Anonimo bracelet? I was quoted this price, so I thought I would ask here also.
> Thanks,
> Dean


Well, $800 was the price ! check now :

http://anonimousa.com/price_lists.html


----------



## Anonimo Australia (May 15, 2010)

velozo155 said:


> Hello,
> Is $800 the going rate for a new Anonimo bracelet? I was quoted this price, so I thought I would ask here also.
> Thanks,
> Dean


Yes,this is the price sir.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Anonimo Australia said:


> Yes,this is the price sir.


And waht about this:

http://anonimousa.com/price_lists.html


----------



## seanuk (Feb 11, 2006)

has anyone seen the bracelet on a miltaire? if so please post pics


----------



## Anonimo Australia (May 15, 2010)

nelsondevicenci said:


> And waht about this:
> 
> http://anonimousa.com/price_lists.html


Maybe prices went up in USA,but in OZ
they steel the same.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Seanuk as per your request :


*Famiglia Militare*




























*Firenze Dual Time*


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

Anonimo Australia said:


> Maybe prices went up in USA,but in OZ
> they steel the same.


Yep, the prices went up. I remember that they started at 750, for the original bracelet and 1200 for the professionale models.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Is a reason for that... Demand may be? 

I don't think so it was a mistake the first price @$ 800... right?


----------



## seanuk (Feb 11, 2006)

nelsondevicenci said:


> Seanuk as per your request :
> 
> *Famiglia Militare*
> 
> ...


no pics attached?


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

seanuk said:


> no pics attached?


You can just do a right click with your mouse then go to the option Save as then save the picture in your pc.


----------



## seanuk (Feb 11, 2006)

nelsondevicenci said:


> You can just do a right click with your mouse then go to the option Save as then save the picture in your pc.


thanks im real sorry i cannot see anything on your post that i can click on or any images?

sean


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

seanuk said:


> thanks im real sorry i cannot see anything on your post that i can click on or any images?
> 
> sean


Weird man pictures are there.


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

seanuk said:


> thanks im real sorry i cannot see anything on your post that i can click on or any images?
> 
> sean


Same here. Cannot see any active link.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

FIrenze you can't see the pictures?


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Firenze said:


> Same here. Cannot see any active link.


FIrenze you can confirm if you can see this picture here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=413404


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

nelsondevicenci said:


> FIrenze you can confirm if you can see this picture here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=413404


Yes I can! Thanks for fixing the link.


----------



## seanuk (Feb 11, 2006)

nelsondevicenci said:


> You can just do a right click with your mouse then go to the option Save as then save the picture in your pc.


wow nice pics i do have a bracelt for my 2000. im not sold on the 2004 on one as im used to the strap nice pics


----------

